# Biometric Finger Print Scanner



## skumar2011 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I want to develop an application which will access  the data base of FileMaker Pro. To access the data base of FileMake Pro I need to enter the user name and password manually. I want to secure my authentication much more using Biometric Finger Print type of scanner.

I found one link "http://www.upek.com/solutions/mac/" which provide such device but they do not provide the any Framework or SDK to implement our own application on Macintosh.

Is there any such device available in market with their SDK or Framework using which I can create my own application on Mac?

Any suggestion will be appreciated.


Thanks,
Sunil.


----------



## dearbho (Sep 29, 2008)

did you ever find an answer to your question?


----------



## skumar2011 (Sep 30, 2008)

No, I did not get any reply from anybody


----------

